

WaTunes 2.0 in Beta - pageman
http://beta.watunes.com

======
pedalpete
My first reaction was - ok looking site...what is it, so you hit it right with
the wwwaaa????

I took the time to find out what you are doing as I am in this space as well
(launching a new version today too).

I think you should put on your main page somewhere what you are doing, who
it's for, etc.

Even after being to your site and reading your 'about' page, as a consumer,
I'm not sure why I would go. That needs to be made clear I think.

